# Brush guards



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Well I searched for brush guards and there wasn't in threads. So I thought I'd start one. Which is the best brush guard out there? Iyo?


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

i think the moose ones look awesome and people who have them say they are tough when i get one that is what it will be for me


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

The Warn looks really good.


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

I haven't seen the moose one but the warn does look nice


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Actually, if you search in kawi, you will find a few. I know for a fact there's a WHOLE thread just about the new moose version.


----------

